# Einladung zur öffentlichen Sitzung des Umweltausschusses im Landtag NRW



## Luku (12. Februar 2011)

*Mittwoch, 16. Februar 2011 um 15.00 Uhr, Raum E 1 - D 05*
 Die Tagesordnungspunkte 2 *"Artenschutz für alle Tiere - Neuauflage der Kormoran-Verordnung schnell umsetzen"* und 5 *"Angel-Verbot in Nordrhein-Westfalen?"* behandeln unsrere Belange. Bitte nehmen Sie daran teil!

quelle:http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/index.php

würd mich ja interessieren...muss aber leider arbeiten.
fährt wer hin?


----------



## Hanns Peter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einladung zur öffentlichen Sitzung des Umweltausschusses im Landtag NRW*

Danke für den Link, habe mir den Termin mal notiert. Er sollte passen.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einladung zur öffentlichen Sitzung des Umweltausschusses im Landtag NRW*

Ach, der LFV hat es auch schon drin. #6#6#6:vik:
Ich hab's vorhin per Mail bekommen.

Klasse, aber lasst es uns hier weiterdiskutieren.


----------

